# Just Joined



## monty1502 (Oct 15, 2019)

Good Evening

I've joined the forum today and I'm keen to buy a Mk1 TT - either a V6 or 225.

I have quite a few cars and in the past owned the fifth TT delivered to the UK in 1998/9 ? and also the second R8 delivered to the Uk in 2007.

I' have tried to log in to the classified -cars for sale - section of the forum but "don't have the permission" to do so. I'd appreciate it if someone is able to advise how I gain permission please. I'd much rather buy a TT from an enthusiast owner than from Auto trader or a similar site.

Thanks very much

Steve


----------



## monty1502 (Oct 15, 2019)

Apologies just seen the detail above !


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Steve, Welcome to the TTF.
My standard reply for would be Mk1 owners

Service history is very important. 
Cambelt/water pump 75K miles or 5 years which ever comes first.
Dash instruments (dashpod) read correctly & coolant temp reaches 90 within a couple of miles & stays there.
If it has xenon headlights, make sure the headlight washers work, MOT fail. N/A in UK now

3.2 V6 no turbo or cambelt to worry about, so should be more reliable & a nicer exhaust note.
V6 Chain wear can be checked using VagCom, very expensive to replace.
DSG may be weak link, unless you can find a manual. Expensive to repair, but probably no more expensive than a manuals clutch.
Check no delay when pulling away & no juddering when reversing slowly while turning up an incline or into a tight parking space.

Don't rush into it. A good TT is a wonderful car, a bad un can be a money pit.
Plenty of good uns out there, but probably more bad uns, so as I said don't rush into it.
A bad TT, could be the most expensive car you've ever bought.

Roadsters, check roof operation thorougly & carpets for damp, especially in the rear. Roof drains block easily & damp can cause lot of future probs in rest of car.

For Market Place & PM Info, click link.
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 0&t=804241

Hoggy.


----------



## monty1502 (Oct 15, 2019)

That's great - thanks very much for your reply.

I've sent a contribution by PayPal so hopefully will be able to access the for sale section soon.

I've had a lot of cars - a TT would really need to go some to be the most expensive car for maintenance I've owned !

In the past I've had five Golf Mk 4 R32's and think the engine sounds ( and drives ) fantastically so as long as I can find a manual V6 coupe in excellent condition that's the car I'll be buying - with the 225 as a fallback.

Really appreciate you taking the time to reply

Steve


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  have you thought about buying the limited edition quattro Sport as an alternative to the V6 and 225 ?


----------



## monty1502 (Oct 15, 2019)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Welcome  have you thought about buying the limited edition quattro Sport as an alternative to the V6 and 225 ?


I'd debated a Quattro Sport, although I already have a Lancia Integrale EVO2 and a Golf Rallye ( amongst others ) so fancied a car which is perhaps a bit "tamer" as an alternative. I've never driven a QS, if I can find one within a reasonable distance I'd certainly like to try one before I buy either a V6 or 225. I'd definitely want a manual car, whatever I buy.
Definitely interested in trying one !


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

monty1502 said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome  have you thought about buying the limited edition quattro Sport as an alternative to the V6 and 225 ?
> ...


I'd defo try one before you buy a 225 or V6 they so much more than earner IMOP but if you do try one with the pole positions


----------

